# Wo fischen in Österreich auf Großkarpfen ??



## Lukas van Karpf (2. November 2004)

*Hallo liebe Anglerkolegen!!!!!!!!|wavey: |welcome: *

Mich würde mal Interessieren wo ihr denkt das es ein Karpfenparadies in der Nähe von Salzburg/Österreich gibt#c 

Ich meine die Österreichischen Seeen *zb:Wallersee* die habe ich schon vergeblich befischt aber nur immer mit höchstens 20pfund Karpfen.

Ich möchte gerne mal eure Meinung wissen zum THEMA "KARPFENPARADIES" in Österreich.

Also bitte ich euch schreibt  mir eure Ratschläge auf wo man es in Österreich noch richtige und viele Großkarpfen gibt.  

*DANKE*


----------



## rob (2. November 2004)

*AW: Wo fischen in Österreich auf Großkarpfen ??*

servus!
also paradies ist relativ.es gibt bei uns eine menge an teichen und seen in denen der karpfen schon seit jahrzehnten besetzt wird bzw ein natürlicher bestand(wildkarpfen)war.das ist eigentlich schon fast das wichtigste.das heisst in diesen gewässern gibt es alte karpfen,sofern der lebensraum entsprechend ist.nach diesen indizien musst du bei dir in der nähe suchen.
ich weiss z.b. vom irrsee(zeller) das da sehr alte karpfen drinnen sind.angeblich werden sie dort auch wieder seit einiger zeit regelmässig besetzt.nur musst du dort über einen längeren zeitraum an einer karpfenverdächtigen stelle anfüttern.ich hab als kind dort gefischt und gefüttert und nur grosse brachsen erwischt....aber da hab ich noch anders gefischt.
bei donaustrecken sind die ausstände,strömungsarme buchten und buhnenfelder interessante plätze.da hast du auch immer die möglichkeit auf einen ganz grossen.mehr karpfenreviere in deiner gegend kenn ich nicht.ich selber fisch in teichen wo wir eigentlich fast jeden grossen karpfen kennen.bis zu 28 kilo schwer sind da die burschen.solche teiche musst du finden oder an der donau(wo ich eigentlich die meisste zeit verbringe und mich dort fast mehr über einen grossen freue,die da gar nicht so wenige sind) bzw grosse seen auf dein glück hoffen das ein grosser beisst.aber die chance ist immer da!
lg rob.


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (2. November 2004)

*AW: Wo fischen in Österreich auf Großkarpfen ??*

Ja da hast du recht im Irrsee sind morz brocken drin 
Danke auch für deine ausführliche Antwort, aber Donau is doch schon ein bisschen weit von mir Zuhause entfernt da "SALZBURG MEIN WOHNORT" ist.

lg.Lukas


----------



## rob (2. November 2004)

*AW: Wo fischen in Österreich auf Großkarpfen ??*

gern lukas!
viel glück bei deiner suche und erfolg beim grossen karpfen fangen!
lg rob


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (2. November 2004)

*AW: Wo fischen in Österreich auf Großkarpfen ??*

danke dir rob


----------



## hkroiss (3. November 2004)

*AW: Wo fischen in Österreich auf Großkarpfen ??*

Hallo Lukas, mit dem Irrsee hast Du ein gutes Karpfengewässer (fast) vor der Haustür. Aber, ohne zu füttern geht hier relativ wenig. Wir haben heuer Karpfen bis 10 kg am Irrsee gefangen.

Vor 2 Jahren war ich ein paar Mal am Holzöstersee. Auch da gibt's gute Karpfen.
Grüße Harald


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (3. November 2004)

*AW: Wo fischen in Österreich auf Großkarpfen ??*

Ja da hast du recht anfüttern is kein Problem für mich da kenn ich mich schon aus wie und wo ich das mache 
Aber eigentlich ist der WALLERSEE mein Zielgebiet.
Fischt du auch am Wallersee ?

Gruss
Lukas


----------



## hkroiss (4. November 2004)

*AW: Wo fischen in Österreich auf Großkarpfen ??*

Nein, ich hab am Zellersee einen Wohnwagen stehen und bin eigentlich das ganze Jahr über am See.


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (4. November 2004)

*AW: Wo fischen in Österreich auf Großkarpfen ??*

ok, danke


----------



## wolfgang öhler (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wo fischen in Österreich auf Großkarpfen ??*



rob schrieb:


> servus!
> also paradies ist relativ.es gibt bei uns eine menge an teichen und seen in denen der karpfen schon seit jahrzehnten besetzt wird bzw ein natürlicher bestand(wildkarpfen)war.das ist eigentlich schon fast das wichtigste.das heisst in diesen gewässern gibt es alte karpfen,sofern der lebensraum entsprechend ist.nach diesen indizien musst du bei dir in der nähe suchen.
> ich weiss z.b. vom irrsee(zeller) das da sehr alte karpfen drinnen sind.angeblich werden sie dort auch wieder seit einiger zeit regelmässig besetzt.nur musst du dort über einen längeren zeitraum an einer karpfenverdächtigen stelle anfüttern.ich hab als kind dort gefischt und gefüttert und nur grosse brachsen erwischt....aber da hab ich noch anders gefischt.
> bei donaustrecken sind die ausstände,strömungsarme buchten und buhnenfelder interessante plätze.da hast du auch immer die möglichkeit auf einen ganz grossen.mehr karpfenreviere in deiner gegend kenn ich nicht.ich selber fisch in teichen wo wir eigentlich fast jeden grossen karpfen kennen.bis zu 28 kilo schwer sind da die burschen.solche teiche musst du finden oder an der donau(wo ich eigentlich die meisste zeit verbringe und mich dort fast mehr über einen grossen freue,die da gar nicht so wenige sind) bzw grosse seen auf dein glück hoffen das ein grosser beisst.aber die chance ist immer da!
> lg rob.


Hallo bin aus wien und habe schon auf top gewässer in österreich gefischt (hechten waller und karpfen) eine top adresse www.wundschuhersee.at


----------



## magic feeder (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wo fischen in Österreich auf Großkarpfen ??*

also ich persönlich weiss dass es im salzachsee bei salzburg riesige karpfen und amur gibt...ausserdem kann ich den abtsdorfer see empfehlen der ist aber auf deutscher seite und auch nicht so weit von salzburg entfernt....


----------



## rob (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wo fischen in Österreich auf Großkarpfen ??*

der thread ist 3 jahre alt:q:q
ob er noch immer auf der suche ist?
lg rob


----------

